# The ultimate beer truck



## mtlogcabin (Apr 5, 2012)

Hope the link works

http://www.slideshare.net/luciano.ob/australian-beer-truck-1302497


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome!  Thanks mt!   It is like an Optimus Prime for adults.


----------



## Frank (Apr 5, 2012)

And how do they handle accessiblity?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 5, 2012)

Frank said:
			
		

> And how do they handle accessiblity?


Aren't they exempt from the Australians with Disabilities Act?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 5, 2012)

And how do they handle Second floor exiting...


----------



## imhotep (Apr 5, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> And how do they handle Second floor exiting...


Jump and land on feet


----------



## High Desert (Apr 5, 2012)

Not as big, but pretty cool.

http://www.tsweekly.com/special-sections/the-green-issue/bar-on-wheels-the-cycle-pub-of-bend-makes-you-work-for-your-beer.html


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 5, 2012)

Enough beers and who cares about exiting?


----------



## tmurray (Apr 5, 2012)

where does it say a truck must comply with the building code?


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 5, 2012)

exit the second floor ..... stop, drop, and roll

no wait, that's for something else


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 5, 2012)

I am blocked from the website. Bummer I like Beer, Optimus Prime, and arguing building code. I mean discussing not arguing.

My wife is trying to learn me the difference. It’s like this - she discusses at maybe just slightly higher decibels than normal but in a tone of voice that makes you think Freddie Crugar just got a hold of your spleen from the inside out, and I am arguing because I begin to raise my voice to stop the pain.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 5, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> And how do they handle Second floor exiting...


I am trying really hard not to mention stair compliance this week...d'oh!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 5, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> I am blocked from the website. Bummer I like Beer, Optimus Prime, and arguing building code. I mean discussing not arguing. My wife is trying to learn me the difference. It’s like this - she discusses at maybe just slightly higher decibels than normal but in a tone of voice that makes you think Freddie Crugar just got a hold of your spleen from the inside out, and I am arguing because I begin to raise my voice to stop the pain.


repeat after me:  "I am not yelling... I am just passionate about opinions... and want you to hear them all before you get to talk again."


----------



## mmmarvel (Apr 5, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> I am blocked from the website. Bummer I like Beer, Optimus Prime, and arguing building code. I mean discussing not arguing. My wife is trying to learn me the difference. It’s like this - she discusses at maybe just slightly higher decibels than normal but in a tone of voice that makes you think Freddie Crugar just got a hold of your spleen from the inside out, and I am arguing because I begin to raise my voice to stop the pain.


Are we married to the same woman???


----------



## Architect1281 (Apr 5, 2012)

Aussies don't have disabilities they call it camping!!!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 5, 2012)

tmurray said:
			
		

> where does it say a truck must comply with the building code?


Fire Code?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 5, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> I am blocked from the website. Bummer I like Beer,


Here are some of the Pics


----------

